# anyone in washington state who have a havanese?



## fuzzylittleskosh4 (Aug 17, 2009)

my havanese goes every where with me and no one knows what a havanese is i live in washington state and i want to know who has a havanese in washington?


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

We live in Redmond, WA. We have two Havanese, Max and Bess.
Bess just turned 2 and Max will be 3 next month.
There other people on this forum that live in the state.

Paula


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I live about 30 minutes south of Olympia..in the boonies..lol


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

There is a few of us in Washington state....I think I was the first one on the forum from the state. I am located in the Tri-cities. Do you know where that is??

Most everyone on here is on the other side of the state, closer to you. I am the only one that I know of on the eastern side.

:welcome::welcome: to the forum!!! I love it here, the best group of people


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Welcome!
Oh yes, lots of Havanese live here!

check out our local club at: www.cascadehavanese.org


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Us, too!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Me, too... in Snohomish


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

We live in Seattle.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:bump:
Thought I would bring this thread back up, so we see all the new members from Washington state.

It seems like there is more Washington state new members all the time, I can't keep track of all.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I am a new Washington member! We are in Burlington!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Kirkland here!:wave:


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

*Issaquah!!*

We live in Issaquah with a 6 month old female, Lucy. We're new to the forum!

Sandy


----------

